# 2006-07 Ford Super Duty Bed



## broncscott (Dec 9, 2007)

Bought for my 2000 truck but the running board broke off the other day. To nice to put on my rusty plow truck. Not perfect but a nice bed. This bed was removed from a 60,000 mile county truck. They installed a utility bed
2100.00
Scott 513-479-0451


----------

